# clenbuterol



## jbs02 (Feb 25, 2005)

i found some clenbuterol from www.customnutritionwarehoue.com made by phoenix laboratories.  just wondering if anyone knew if this stuff is legit and how well it works compared to other sources of clenbuterol.  just looking to find some without going thru the hassle of my unreliable source right now.  this link to the stuff is at  http://customnutritionwarehouse.com...d=141&osCsid=bb80e5f72aeb8a234dd8a2eebec5bb7c


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 26, 2005)

Seen it, used it, 100% legit. 200mcg seems dosed bout right. I personally have mine made by TSL at 400mcg. Now THAT is super Clen.


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 26, 2005)

jbs02 said:
			
		

> i found some clenbuterol from www.customnutritionwarehoue.com made by phoenix laboratories. just wondering if anyone knew if this stuff is legit and how well it works compared to other sources of clenbuterol. just looking to find some without going thru the hassle of my unreliable source right now. this link to the stuff is at http://customnutritionwarehouse.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=141&osCsid=bb80e5f72aeb8a234dd8a2eebec5bb7c


Could this be  ???


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 26, 2005)

I've gotten too botles that might as well have been water.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm currently using my third or fourth bottle from CNW and I can hardly type because of the shakes. It has always been good stuff for me, but I know that Luke did get bad stuff.l


----------



## musclepump (Feb 26, 2005)

IBE has this on sale right now.


----------



## jbs02 (Feb 26, 2005)

who has the better clen is terms of quality..........CNW, IBE, or TSL?  I don't want to waste my time if i'm going to get a bottle of water if any of these sites.


----------



## Du (Feb 26, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I'm currently using my third or fourth bottle from CNW


Holy shit thats a lotta clen. One bottle has lasted me Novemeber-current, and im not even halfway through.


----------



## jbs02 (Feb 26, 2005)

another thing am i just better off going and getting the pill form of clenbuterol like from Spiropent which is what i've taken in the past.  how does the liquid form compare.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 26, 2005)

I can say wit no doubts in my mind,ANYTHIN you get from TSL is tha WHIP. Thats real !!!!!!!


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 26, 2005)

jbs02 said:
			
		

> another thing am i just better off going and getting the pill form of clenbuterol like from Spiropent which is what i've taken in the past.


Yes, you can't go wrong there. Just tends to be pricey and harder to find for some. If you got the connect, that is your best bet.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 26, 2005)

The only pill clen I've done was IP which I am back on, works great.


----------



## jesskah (Jan 2, 2009)

just wondering if someone knows where to buy legit clenbuterol??? ive bought some fake stuff and im not impressed and don't want to lose anymore money. I had some amazing stuff in Calgary when i lived there, but don't know where my roommate got it from!


----------



## lu lu (Oct 7, 2011)

im on my 3rd fake bottle of clen, tired of wasting money. any suggestions?


----------



## tballz (Oct 11, 2011)

lu lu said:


> im on my 3rd fake bottle of clen, tired of wasting money. any suggestions?



CEMProducts.com 

Quality products and service.


----------

